# Wanted To Buy, FN Metric Reciever



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

I finally purchased the US compliant parts to rebuid my FN FAL and now need to get a metric receiver to finish the job.

I am only interested in receivers from the following makers...

IMBEL (Brazil), DGFM-FMAP (Argentine), other licensed FN receivers, DSA , or NODAK Spud (Dan Coonan Industries). 

Many thanks to you all.

Pardus.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.dsarms.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0291CHC

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=101245177

This what you're looking for? 

GB only has one and it's not amongst the makers you listed. I listed it anyway.


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

Centermass said:


> http://www.dsarms.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0291CHC
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=101245177
> 
> ...



DSA is where i'd like one from but if I order one today it'll be approx Dec before they ship it!

I did check out that other one, not for me but thanks man.


----------

